# UFC 65 Results



## matt.m (Nov 19, 2006)

Silvia retains hvywt belt.  It was a great fight, Monson had a hard time overtaking an 8 in reach advantage.  However, I thought it was a great 5 rounds.

St. Pierre wins belt, beat hughes in the 2nd.  Hughes got tagged in the groin 2x in round 1.  He ate a round kick to the temple in round 2.  I have always said that a good kicker is hard to beat.  The thing is that Matt tried to stand up against George and didn't try to shoot on him, that is his forte.  Matt is a wrestler.

All the other fights were outstanding, having it hosted by Marine Corps Air Station Miramar was just a nice touch.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Nov 19, 2006)

Thanks for the recap


----------



## Kempojujutsu (Nov 19, 2006)

I would agree, don't know why Hughes was trying to go toe to toe with Pierre. Pierre did stuff a couple of takedowns. But Hughes' takedowns attempts didn't look that great to begin with? Good job Pierre and maybe we will see a rematch very soon.


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 19, 2006)

St. Pierre vs Hughes


----------



## FuriousGeorge (Nov 19, 2006)

Thanks for posting that...Its such a good fight!
Wow!  I was totally impressed with GSP, and glad to see Hughes get taken down a notch, he's one of the cockiest fighters in the UFC, though its not completely undeserved, I guess.  

As for the Silvia Monson fight, I was pretty disappointed.  I was pretty impressed that Silvia was able to do as well on the ground as he did, but if he had much jits he probably could have sunk that triangle attempt and known what subs to go for when he passed Monson's guard.  But even his standup was pretty poor.  He kept Monson at a distance with his jab for most of the standup, he knew that if he actually tried to hit him that monson would take him down, so he pretty much just avoided engaging with him too much.  Monson on the other hand was agressive, but had a hell of a time getting inside Silvia's reach, and wasn't able to do too much from the ground.  I guess I expected more from Monson, especially on the ground, but Silvia did bring more ground game than I expected as well.  Overall, I guess I just feel like Silvia's last two fights have been draws rather than wins, and mostly because he avoids engaging with his opponents as much as possible.  I'm kind of annoyed that he still has the title to be honest.


----------



## AceHBK (Nov 20, 2006)

wow!
Hughes was talking about looking to retire....looks like GSP put him "into" retirement.


----------



## mrhnau (Nov 20, 2006)

upnorthkyosa said:


> St. Pierre vs Hughes



already removed... oh well...  I was looking forward to it. I can't shell out that kind of cash!


----------



## Makalakumu (Nov 20, 2006)

mrhnau said:


> already removed... oh well...  I was looking forward to it. I can't shell out that kind of cash!


 
Well, if you get online soon, here is a new vid...

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6582651502321510653&q=ufc+65


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 20, 2006)

upnorthkyosa said:


> Well, if you get online soon, here is a new vid...
> 
> http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-6582651502321510653&q=ufc+65


 
Thanks!  I missed it while on vacation.


----------



## mdamignani (Nov 20, 2006)

I was very impressed by GSP, I thought the first low blow was to the leg not the groin, but the second one was on the money.  As for Silvia, I don't think he has any skill, just reach.  He is afraid to actually fight anyone and only knows how to jab.  In my opinion because of his size, if a much smaller fighter is able to go the distance with him he should lose.
Matthew Damignani


----------



## zDom (Nov 20, 2006)

I really enjoyed this one, both main events and undercard fights.

Kudos to GSP: he did a great job. I really didn't think it would go down that way


----------



## Odin (Nov 21, 2006)

I think Slyvia is a terriable champion and makes a scary statement about the lack of talent in the UFC heavyweight division, Dana needs to employ some new fighters asap because I serioulsy cannot put myself through watching Tim fight again.


Sorry Tim nothing against you but your just poo.


----------



## thewhitemikevick (Nov 21, 2006)

Haha I went to a UFC party on that Saturday counting down UFC 65 and I was literally like the only person at the party that thought St. Pierre was going to win lol. GSP is my favorite fighter, and I'm veyr glad he could come away with the belt. Hughes didn't seem like himself. His tactics for fighting were...odd, to say the least. I don't know I couldn't understand what his aim was in some of the things that he did. He didn't seem like the old Hughes. But at the same time, Pierre looked like he himself had escalated his skill and fighting ability to a new level. So obviously in mixing those two factors...not exactly the best situation for Hughes in a title fight lol. It would be great to see a rematch. I don't think Hughes is in need of retirement. In my mind, not even close. He's still a great fighter. He works hard, and he's still in great physical shape. Had Hughes beaten St. Pierre, I don't think the idea of retirement would be a notion actually even in consideration. Nothing against Hughes, but St. Pierre just fought a great fight. And a rematch would be mindblowing, to say the least. So I expect the best.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 21, 2006)

Odin said:


> I think Slyvia is a terriable champion and makes a scary statement about the lack of talent in the UFC heavyweight division, Dana needs to employ some new fighters asap because I serioulsy cannot put myself through watching Tim fight again.
> 
> 
> Sorry Tim nothing against you but your just poo.


 
I am with you there.  Slyvia fights are incredibly boring.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 21, 2006)

thewhitemikevick said:


> Haha I went to a UFC party on that Saturday counting down UFC 65 and I was literally like the only person at the party that thought St. Pierre was going to win lol. GSP is my favorite fighter, and I'm veyr glad he could come away with the belt. Hughes didn't seem like himself. His tactics for fighting were...odd, to say the least. I don't know I couldn't understand what his aim was in some of the things that he did. He didn't seem like the old Hughes. But at the same time, Pierre looked like he himself had escalated his skill and fighting ability to a new level. So obviously in mixing those two factors...not exactly the best situation for Hughes in a title fight lol. It would be great to see a rematch. I don't think Hughes is in need of retirement. In my mind, not even close. He's still a great fighter. He works hard, and he's still in great physical shape. Had Hughes beaten St. Pierre, I don't think the idea of retirement would be a notion actually even in consideration. Nothing against Hughes, but St. Pierre just fought a great fight. And a rematch would be mindblowing, to say the least. So I expect the best.


 
To be honest I was surprised with the way Hughes fought.  He did not seem at all like himself.  There will definately be a rematch so maybe the next fight will be the telling one.


----------



## mrhnau (Nov 21, 2006)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> To be honest I was surprised with the way Hughes fought.  He did not seem at all like himself.  There will definately be a rematch so maybe the next fight will be the telling one.



I'll agree with you on that.. it seemed he did not even attempt a take down until about 3 minutes in, and it seemed a total of two legitimate attempts. I'd like to see a rematch too!


----------



## zDom (Nov 21, 2006)

mrhnau said:


> I'll agree with you on that.. it seemed he did not even attempt a take down until about 3 minutes in, and it seemed a total of two legitimate attempts. I'd like to see a rematch too!



I agree with you guys. It looked to me like Hughes was trying to play the standup game with GSP, and was doing a poor job of it.

As stated in previous threads, I think Hughes has some good punching skills, but he certainly didn't prove me right in THAT match.

I will agree that GSP definately looks like he is the better striker.

To me, it looked like Hughes was finally going for another shoot attempt when he got kicked in the noggin. Could have been he was still dazed from nearly getting knocked out in the first round and taking a kick to the groin might have slowed him up some, too.

(One of those "theories" that I've had but never tested was that a GOOD striker could whack a grappler with a good one on their way in; nice to see that it is indeed a possibility).

I can't wait for a rematch. Chances are Hughes will take GSP a lot more seriously next time.

Also kudos to GSP for being a good sport about his win, not gloating.

Same for Joe Stevenson: that kid has really earned my respect.

Overall, a great night for sportsmanship in the UFC, IMO.


----------



## rutherford (Nov 22, 2006)

zDom said:


> To me, it looked like Hughes was finally going for another shoot attempt when he got kicked in the noggin. Could have been he was still dazed from nearly getting knocked out in the first round and taking a kick to the groin might have slowed him up some, too.


 
Matt totally ate the fake.  It looked like St. Pierre was going to throw another of those inside kicks that dropped the former champ twice in the 1st round.  You know Matt was looking for just such a kick, but St. Pierre changed it up and tagged him good.

Despite the two groin kicks, was a great match for sportmanship.  The two fighters looked like they showed each other a lot of respect and joy in the ring.  I liked the high five in the beginning.

I've seen people say this was a work, but no way does Hughes take that kind of beating for a work.

I think Hughes just got cocky.  Saw his post game interview where he says the same thing, he'd been throwing out his game plan and just counting on victory.  Well, let this be his wake-up call.


----------



## matt.m (Nov 22, 2006)

I agree with the good night for sportsmanship.  I hope the Lidell fight has as much fortune.  Dec. 30 is really just right around the corner.

Happy Thanksgiving holiday to all of you.

Matt


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 22, 2006)

I also thought that Hughes was coming in for a takedown when he ate that roundhouse kick.  To me it just seemed like either Hughes was not feeling that confident or that he came up with a pretty poor game plan. 
Standing up and striking with GSP would be the last thing I would advise Hughes to do.


----------



## FuriousGeorge (Nov 22, 2006)

I kind of think that Hughes depends too much on the takedown, which is why GSP was able to dominate.  GSP has a steller groundgame, at least as good as Matt Hughes, albiet different, and he has better standup.  The reason I think he didn't go for more takedowns is because he didn't get an opening, St. Pierre didn't give him one.  As good a fighter as hughes is, I think he's had his run as champ, I think its going to be a while before anybody dethrones St. Pierre.  Of course we'll see in their third match, which I'm thoroughly excited for.


----------



## thewhitemikevick (Nov 22, 2006)

lmao so...how about Matt Serra VS George St. Pierre? haha nothing against Serra because he's a great martial artist and all...really superb jiu-jitsu...but as a MMArtist not sure if he can really compete on the same level as GSP. But then again I'm probably a little biased being a huge GSP fan and all. Either way, though, I think GSP's got it, and I'll be looking forward to afterwards when we all expect to see a Hughes rematch. Should be good. And illuminating, to see the least.


----------



## zDom (Nov 22, 2006)

thewhitemikevick said:


> lmao so...how about Matt Serra VS George St. Pierre? haha nothing against Serra because he's a great martial artist and all...really superb jiu-jitsu...but as a MMArtist not sure if he can really compete on the same level as GSP. But then again I'm probably a little biased being a huge GSP fan and all. Either way, though, I think GSP's got it, and I'll be looking forward to afterwards when we all expect to see a Hughes rematch. Should be good. And illuminating, to see the least.



IMO,

Gotta give Serra respect for his groundgame: getting a BB in BJJ is no easy task.

But his standup needs A LOT of work. Serra looks like a wild puncher who has not yet trained himself to keep his eyes on the opponent while punching and getting punched.

Given GSPs standup ability, I think Serra will get beaten down if he tries to stand toe-to-toe with GSP.

And I reckon he better have better luck and skill than Hughes if he is going to try to force a groundfight with GSP.

I predict (fwiw, as my last prediction was completely wrong) that GSP takes Serra out in the first or second round.

And I think Hughes will be better prepared (and less overconfident!) in a rematch with GSP and take back the title.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Nov 22, 2006)

I think a Serra vs. GSP fight will be interesting.  I am curious to see if GSP can keep Serra from taking him down.  If he can do that he should simply dominate Serra.  However that is after all why we watch a fight.  To see what happens.


----------



## Odin (Nov 23, 2006)

GSP came into that octagon with a good game plan of how to beat Hughes and it worked down to the T...it was obvious to me however that Hughes really didn't have a plan, look at Hughes face during the fight every good shot GSP was met with a sort of 'well done you got me there'' expression from Hughes a look of shock if you will almost like he wasnt taking the fight seriously, I think Hughes really underestimated that match up he proberly thought GSP was the same GSP he fought and armbared before and he was going to just walk in that octagon and get side-mount and pound his way to victory...when Hughes he's good he's very good but when he's bad he gets high kicked!lol

I'll have no talk of low blows here, they were unintentional, you can tell it was GSP's foot that kept sliding up his leg when he hit with the shin, he was never aiming with the foot.

It will be interesting to see how long GSP holds on to this title, I really don't think serra will be a match for him especially after watching the TUF final, the skill level between the TUF fighters and the the top of the food chain UFC fighters is too great, I really don't think any of them have a chance against the current champs.


As for the Tito Liddell fight I must say I think the whole thing stinks!!!
Come on how the hell has tito got a title shot already????
Who exactly has he beaten in order to deserve one???
He's had 3 fights since hes been back two of which were rematches against a fighter who was way past his prime and really should not have got into the octagon in the first place and the other was a controversial decision against a former TUF amateur.....and he gets a title shot?!?!?!?!
Come on Dana that surely doesn't sit well with the rest of the Light heavyweight division.


Saying that I will be watching the fight and as yet have not figured out who I think will win.

You guys know they paid Slyvia got paid $120,000 for that fight!!! $120,000 for that!!
(monson by the way only recieved $13,000)


----------



## FuriousGeorge (Nov 24, 2006)

Odin said:


> I'll have no talk of low blows here, they were unintentional, you can tell it was GSP's foot that kept sliding up his leg when he hit with the shin, he was never aiming with the foot.


  Agreed, it was inintentional, and I'm not even convinced they hurt Hughes as badly as he acted.  



Odin said:


> It will be interesting to see how long GSP holds on to this title, I really don't think serra will be a match for him especially after watching the TUF final, the skill level between the TUF fighters and the the top of the food chain UFC fighters is too great, I really don't think any of them have a chance against the current champs.


 Definitely with you there!  Even the very best TUF fighters have some work to do if they want to compete at the top.   



Odin said:


> As for the Tito Liddell fight I must say I think the whole thing stinks!!!
> Come on how the hell has tito got a title shot already????
> Who exactly has he beaten in order to deserve one???
> He's had 3 fights since hes been back two of which were rematches against a fighter who was way past his prime and really should not have got into the octagon in the first place and the other was a controversial decision against a former TUF amateur.....and he gets a title shot?!?!?!?!
> Come on Dana that surely doesn't sit well with the rest of the Light heavyweight division.


  I guess Dana doesn't care whether we know its all about selling tickets and Pay-per-view, not the best fighters.  If its any consellation, I think Chuck'll probably get the win, but we'll see what Tito's got.


----------



## rutherford (Nov 24, 2006)

Odin said:


> As for the Tito Liddell fight I must say I think the whole thing stinks!!!
> Come on how the hell has tito got a title shot already????
> Who exactly has he beaten in order to deserve one???



I have to agree with your assessment of the Hughes fight in general and the low kicks in particular.  

However, I think you've forgotten that Tito held the Light Heavyweight belt.  I don't think he's gonna get it back from Chuck, but this is pretty inline with the rematch-heavy way the UFC seems to book its fights.


----------

